# My Boy's big day!



## jodief100 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well it is my boy's 13th birthday so Dearest Hubby decided it is time to teach him to drive the tractor.  He was thrilled beyond belief.  He spent about 2 hours in 90 degree+  heat driving the tractor working with Dad and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy 13th Birthday!   And many more!!!!!    Thanks for sharing!  Love the picture of Dad and Son together.   Though your son may be thrilled, I have to say Dad was probably more proud!  Love to see Dad/son bonding.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 4, 2011)

I so miss the days of seeing a mile-wide grin on my daughter's face when her Dad taught her how to use the farm equipment.

Of course, after that came the grumpy looks from having to use the farm equipment.  

Then she grew up and moved away.  

I'm glad that they have that memory to look back on.


----------



## elevan (Sep 4, 2011)

A big Happy Birthday to DS!

It'll be a while before my boys are old enough to work equipment...but I do have a 5 year old that enjoys using a pitchfork and wheel barrow so much that that was what he wanted for his 5th birthday.


----------

